# Locust bleeding from the mouth?



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

I have found a few of my locust have a brown/red liquid coming from their mouths! Any idea what it is and why it's happening?


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

I think its a defense mechanism, probably smells nasty to those with acute olfactory senses, a bit like musking I suppose. I dont think its detrimental to the locusts but I guess they must be feeling threatened if theyre doing it.


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

forteh said:


> I think its a defense mechanism, probably smells nasty to those with acute olfactory senses, a bit like musking I suppose. I dont think its detrimental to the locusts but I guess they must be feeling threatened if theyre doing it.


Grabbing them with tweezers is probably quite threatening!!

As long as they are not ill. I dont want my animals eating them if they are.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

**** said:


> Grabbing them with tweezers is probably quite threatening!!
> 
> As long as they are not ill. I dont want my animals eating them if they are.


 
its normal defence mechanism for locusts, nothing to worry about.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

I just use my fingers and never get locusts vomiting on me 
I hate using tweezers on livefood (apart from cricket because I generally dont like them, use a kitchen roll tube like a cricket keeper for them), much prefer fingertips as you can control the pressure much better, can even pick up hatchling locusts with a bit of practise.


----------



## BDfan (Dec 19, 2011)

hey, i noticed this happening to me, usually when i accidently put pressure on the back end, it sort of squeezes the gue out of it's mouth, and is also very sticky!!

merry xmas everyone!!


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

If you feel the Locust is suffering its best to euthanize it,my prefered method is a rolled up news paper....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just like grassshoppers... we used to say it was tobacco spit when we were kids...:lol2:


----------



## Carnophile (Nov 25, 2011)

It also stains! So keep any stressed locusts away from those clean, white T-shirts


----------

